# Kazakhstan - one photo per post



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Twilight Zone in Almaty*




by *Daniel Alecks*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

Very beautiful pics, Major Deegan!
First question: Are they all yours?
Second question: From what I can see, there are very dry and also very green parts in your country. How much surface (%) do you estimate each one takes up?
Greetings from Spain.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Onkel Beto said:


> Very beautiful pics, Major Deegan!
> First question: Are they all yours?


Thanks. Unfortunately, residing abroad I'm unable to take my own pictures. All of the photos presented here were mostly pulled from Flickr. 



Onkel Beto said:


> VHow much surface (%) do you estimate each one takes up?


I don't know what the exact numbers are, but the interior of the country are mostly dry, arid or semi-arid lands, while you might find northern, eastern, and south-eastern frontiers to be much more hospitable in terms of both climate and natural environment. Hope this answers your question well.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Celestial Light for the "Holy" City *


by *kseniyafree*


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Shipwreck of the Aral Sea*


 by *Elena Senao*

Former aral sea in Aralsk.The Aral Sea lies on the border between Uzbekistan and Kazakhstan and it was the world's fourth-largest lake until the Soviets decided that the two rivers that fed the Aral Sea, the Amu Darya and the Syr Darya, would be diverted for irrigating the desert in order to grow rice, melons, cereal, and specially thirsty cotton crops. 

Since large scale irrigation began in the 1960s, the sea's surface area has shrunk more than 60 percent, and its volume by almost 80 percent. Former fishing villages as Muynak and Aralsk are now dozens of kilometres away from the shoreline. 










Source: Wikimedia.org


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Zenkov Russian Orthodox Cathedral in Almaty*



by *Akitoshi IIO*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^
picturesque place


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Trapped in the snowstorm in Astana*


by leonid dyachenko


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ice fishing in the Ishim River, Astana*


by leonid dyachenko


by leonid dyachenko


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

good shots :applause:


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

Amazing! I hadn't seen any pic of kazakhstan before, loved it.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*View of the Mountains Near Almaty*


by ayazad73


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Panoramic View of the Mountains near Almaty*


by ayazad73


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Mountain Stream in the Almaty Vicinity*


by ayazad73


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*On a Long Straight Stretch of Highway, Central Kazakhstan*


by ayazad73


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Desert Landscape in the Western Kazakhstan*


by ayazad73


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Salt Mountains in Altyn Emel National Park near Aktau, West Kazakhstan*


by ayazad73


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Great shots! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*In Anticipation of Rain. Almaty*


by ZINKIRINA


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*During a Take Off. Almaty International Airport*


by Nikk


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Plenair time in Karaganda, Central Kazakhstan*


















by gornoaleksandr


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Late Night in Atyrau, West Kazakhstan*











by Xpa


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Oil Mining at Kashagan Field Near Atyrau, West Kazakhstan*


by Xpa


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice country, keep on posting!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Major Deegan said:


> by Xpa


Nice City!


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

there's good looking people


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Joint Kazakhstan-Russia-United States Space Landing*


by kostyukov

Russian Soyuz space capsule with Russian cosmonauts Sergei Volkov and Oleg Kononenko and US space tourist Richard Garriott on board goes down before landing not far from the Kazakh town of Arkalyk, in northern Kazakhstan (some 300 kms from the capital Astana)


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rocket Launch at Baikonur Cosmodrome*



by Kiel Bryant



The Soyuz rocket is rolled out to the launch pad Tuesday, March 24, 2009 at the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan.

by nasa hq photo


by nasa hq photo


by nasa hq photo

The Soyuz launch pad is seen about an hour before the Soyuz rocket is rolled out to the launch pad.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Souz Rocket Being Prepared for Launch at Baikonur Cosmodrome*

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasahqphoto/3398453337/"][/URL]

The Soyuz TMA-14 launches from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan on Thursday, March 26, 2009 carrying Expedition 19 Commander Gennady I. Padalka, Flight Engineer Michael R. Barratt and Spaceflight Participant Charles Simonyi to the International Space Station.

(Photo Credit: NASA/Bill Ingalls)


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Astana. New city seen from above.*










Original: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27905020
by *Andrew*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice looking city.


----------



## ASTANA-2020 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kazakhstan - miracle in the Centre of Eurasia! Thank you for the beautiful photoreporting!


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Diplomatforall said:


> Alingan caiti: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alextur/5721513529/sizes/l/in/set-72157626724385138/
> Aftordin ecimi: Alex Tur


..


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ keep this thread alive man ..Kazakhstan is realy worth the view on the first page of the pohtography section! :cheers:


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

gelio said:


>


..


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

gelio said:


>


..


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

------------------


----------



## Abzal (Sep 13, 2010)

Astana



Diplomatforall said:


> Taken from: http://vk.com/albums-48705828?z=photo-48705828_336507753/photos-48705828


----------



## Abzal (Sep 13, 2010)

Astana



Diplomatforall said:


> Taken from: http://astana.gov.kz/en/modules/material/5944


----------



## Abzal (Sep 13, 2010)

Astana









]http://vk.com/galeevramil


----------



## Abzal (Sep 13, 2010)

Almaty









http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_344807672%2Falbum-30777417_00%2Frev


----------



## Abzal (Sep 13, 2010)

Almaty









http://www.matthiasmanasi.com/debut-kazakh-state-symphony-orchestra-highlights-spring-2014-matthias-manasi/


----------



## Abzal (Sep 13, 2010)

Aktobe









http://yvision.kz/post/148941


----------



## Abzal (Sep 13, 2010)

Astana

Astana night panorama - 20150430 Kazakhstan DSC02551.jpg by PowderPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

thx for awesome night pics of Astana


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ustyurt Plateau, Mangystau Peninsula

















Геннадий Мартынов (@gmrtnv) • Instagram photos and videos


14K Followers, 862 Following, 713 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Геннадий Мартынов (@gmrtnv)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ustyurt Plateau, Mangystau Peninsula

















Геннадий Мартынов (@gmrtnv) • Instagram photos and videos


14K Followers, 862 Following, 713 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Геннадий Мартынов (@gmrtnv)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ustyurt Plateau, Mangystau Peninsula

















Геннадий Мартынов (@gmrtnv) • Instagram photos and videos


14K Followers, 862 Following, 713 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Геннадий Мартынов (@gmrtnv)




 instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Embankment of Kaspiy Sea, Aktau city

















Геннадий Мартынов (@gmrtnv) • Instagram photos and videos


14K Followers, 862 Following, 713 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Геннадий Мартынов (@gmrtnv)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kolsai Lake


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Charyn Canyon


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Valley of Castles

















Геннадий Мартынов (@gmrtnv) • Instagram photos and videos


14K Followers, 862 Following, 713 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Геннадий Мартынов (@gmrtnv)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Mangystau Peninsula

















Геннадий Мартынов (@gmrtnv) • Instagram photos and videos


14K Followers, 862 Following, 713 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Геннадий Мартынов (@gmrtnv)




instagram.com


----------



## Bibel (Jun 15, 2020)

Perfect. The nature in Kazakstan is magnificent.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Dunes around the village of Senek.








Link: https://rg.ru/photo/2022/05/29/d8b467c0a511323.html


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Link: https://rg.ru/photo/2022/05/29/d8b467c0a511323.html


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

More of KZ steppes. 








Link: Путешествие по Казахстану - Российская газета


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Link: https://rg.ru/photo/2022/05/29/d8b467c0a511323.html


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Link: https://rg.ru/photo/2022/05/29/d8b467c0a511323.html


----------

